# Help with ota



## smitty6750 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was on. 75 leak. I used utility to go back to. 181 ota was to. 211 ics I download and go to install. It's starts install and half through it gives me triangle with ! And reboots and says fail to install. Also I unrooted also using utility. I'm no noob to this but I dunno what else to do. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll tip toe you through it via GTalk


----------

